# Duda con sistema reproductor de CD Aiwa



## yisnier (Nov 24, 2006)

Saludos Colegas:

Los estoy molestando, porque me ha surgido una duda con un equipo de audio Aiwa que no lee ningún tipo de disco, pero además el disco hace el intento de girar pero no puede y al terminar visualiza en el LCD NO DISCO. Mi duda es la siguiente: en caso de que el lente no este en buen estado técnico el disco debería girar como lo hacía antes o no?, o sea el movimiento inicial del disco es independiente del estado técnico del lente?.
Si alguien me pudiera hacer el favor de aclararme esta duda se lo agradeceré.
Gracias por su atención


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 24, 2006)

hola amigo deven haber diferentes tipos de sistemas creo que deveria girar hasta que el lente detecte el disco pero como lo ba a detectar si no gira ??? creo que deverias berificar el sist ... mecanico de tu compactera saludos 


gaston


----------



## Turkito (Nov 26, 2006)

hola amigos..efectivamente el disco debería girar!, generalmente el sistema hace el intento de leer el disco unas cuantas veces(no recuerdo cuantas) y una vez terminado ese numero de veces dice NO disc en caso q no pueda leerlo... Puedes verificar si el motor encargado de hacer girar el disco esta en buen estado!, para ello con tu tester mides el valor de resistencia q tiene q debe estar entre unos 8  y 16 ohm..


----------



## yisnier (Nov 27, 2006)

Turkito dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos..efectivamente el disco debería girar!, generalmente el sistema hace el intento de leer el disco unas cuantas veces(no recuerdo cuantas) y una vez terminado ese numero de veces dice NO disc en caso q no pueda leerlo... Puedes verificar si el motor encargado de hacer girar el disco esta en buen estado!, para ello con tu tester mides el valor de resistencia q tiene q debe estar entre unos 8  y 16 ohm..







Saludos Colegas:
Muchas gracias a ambos por sus opiniones y sugerencias,estoy seguro que me ayudaran muchisimo.
Estuve revisando el equipo y medi la resistencia del motor encargado de hacer girar el disco y obtuve un valor de 12 Ohm, el cual se encuentra dentro del intervalo de 8 y 16 Ohm. Sigo sin entender cual es la razon por la cual el dico gira tan lento y enseguida se detiene, ademas observe el LCD y no visualiza NO Disc, lo que visualiza es 00 00:00.
Cualquier otra sugerencia y colaboración se lo agradecere muchisimo
Saludos y muchas gracias nuevamente
Yisnier


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 28, 2006)

hola yo tengo un quipo jvc y desde hace un tiempo me hace lo mimo osea salem muchos000:00y no funciona el cd pero antes de que tubiera ese sintoma salian en el lcd un monton de numeros ejemplo 282202 y despues de poner ese numero ponia play y funcionaba pero ya no despues de limpiar el lente ya no lee nada y me pasa lo mismo que al amigo parece que es el lector por que si despues de limpiarlo no andubo mas deve ser eso un saludo 


gaston


----------



## Apollo (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola a todos:

La primera acción que realiza el lector cuando se carga un disco es la de buscar el sector de arranque del disco, para que el reproductor pueda saber que circuito activar para leerlo.

La falla que comentas es muy común cuando el lente o el sistema de transporte están sucios o en mal estado, podrías limpiar el lente con un cotonete de algodón (Así es como los conozco, es utilizado para limpiar los oídos), con mucho cuidado para que no destruyas la capa protectora del lente (Una delgada capa que le da el color azulado al lente), se limpia describiendo círculos concéntricos girando en la dirección de las manecillas del reloj, y con muy poca presión.

Si la limpieza no resultara, podrías darle un poco más de ganancia al láser con el pequeño preset que está en la placa impresa del lector, primero marcas donde esta con un marcador permanente, luego giras muy poco (MUY poco medio milímetro o menos bastará), al contrario de las manecillas del reloj. si giras demasiado podrías quemar el led del lector.

Y como último recurso, si todo lo anterior no te da resultado, necesitarías un osciloscopio para checar la señal de RF que llega al microprocesador del lector. Cuando llegas hasta este paso, seguramente tendrías que cambiar el lector laser.

NOTA:
El lector láser y los circuitos de control de las bobinas del mismo son muy sensibles a descargas electrstáticas, antes de desconectar la membrana y manipular el lector deberás tomar las precauciones necesarias para evitar dañarlos. 

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## yisnier (Dic 8, 2006)

Saludos a todos:
Muchas gracias por su colaboracion Apollo, seguire sus pasos y despues le cuento como me fue.
Muchas gracias nuevamente por su experiencia


----------



## francisco reyes (Abr 20, 2009)

a ver si alguie me puede ayudar a mi me pasa algo parecido en mi componente si gira el disco pero
en le lcd aparecen muchos numeros pero no reproduce ningun audio


----------

